# shutter count with Mac with EOS-M?



## eyeu (Jun 30, 2014)

Having trouble finding software to determine the shutter count on my EOS-M on my Mac.
Anyone know what to use? thanks
Rick


----------



## mustafaakarsu (Jul 1, 2014)

Have you tried shuttercount? It's on appstore.


----------



## eyeu (Jul 1, 2014)

have tried shutter count...unfortunately, does not work with M


----------



## sama (Jul 1, 2014)

Magic Lantern will show the Shutter Count of EOS M in the debug section of the menu. 

It shows the number of pics taken and number of liveview actuations.


----------



## eyeu (Jul 1, 2014)

but the ML software becomes part of the camera's? I would prefer a stand alone type of program...like shutter count, for the M. So far has been a dead end. There has to be something out there...no?
thanks


----------



## eos650 (Jul 1, 2014)

I was going to suggest DSLR Controller on your Android/IOS phone/tablet. I just tried the current version on my Android phone and EOS-M. It connected, but that's about it and it couldn't see the shutter count. Sorry!

DSLR Controller does work well with my other Canon DSLR's, however.


----------



## eyeu (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: shutter count with Mac with EOS-M? or WINDOWS??*

How about a shutter count for the M with either Mac or Windows????
Is there such a program???
Would think so, but not able to find anything...help..
thanks
Rick


----------



## sama (Jul 3, 2014)

eyeu said:


> but the ML software becomes part of the camera's? I would prefer a stand alone type of program...like shutter count, for the M. So far has been a dead end. There has to be something out there...no?
> thanks



Not really, when you remove the SD card, the ML is gone. If you want to complete remove (the boot flag) it's very simple.

Installation guide : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSS41UOUNIg

Remove ML : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLSYI7CWkbQ ( this one is for 5D3 but for M, it's the 
same.)


----------



## eyeu (Jul 4, 2014)

thanks..guess will have to go with ML. The install was easy enough to follow...the uninstall was in German...not so sure of the translation....thanks..


----------



## sama (Jul 5, 2014)

eyeu said:


> thanks..guess will have to go with ML. The install was easy enough to follow...the uninstall was in German...not so sure of the translation....thanks..



Tor remove the boot flag, just repeat to install the ML firmware and follow the instruction : do not restart the camera.
Wait for 30 secs and the boot flag will be removed. Then format the SD card in the camera and there will be no traces of ML any more.


----------



## eyeu (Jul 5, 2014)

thank you for all your help...worked smoothly..both install and uninstall!!
Learned how many actuations I have on my M..guess the battery info is not available with ML with the M.
No big deal..just have an extra battery handy!
thanks all...


----------

